# Carolinian Business Class Seating Question



## No_More_Crescent (Oct 7, 2022)

We just bought online a couple of r/t tickets in B/C for the Carolinian and were assigned seats 9A/C and 1A/C for the two directions. I assume these are side by side. 

Is that the case?

Will we have a good view out the window or will it be too far forward to see? Generally, my experience in coach is that some rows are behind the window so they have a good view but others are near the front so you can only see straight sideways.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Oct 7, 2022)

Not sure about the views, but 9A/C are toward the middle of the car.

But change 1A/C if you can—they are right in front of the bathroom and the luggage rack (at least on the regionals, so I’m assuming the Carolinian is the same).

The computer automatically assigns the row 1 seats, and especially if you book early. Why they give early bookers the worst seats is the computer’s secret.

I’m pretty sure seats A/C are next to each other and D/F are next to each other, but can someone else on here confirm, please? It does sound weird, but I think it’s right.


----------



## jis (Oct 7, 2022)

Yup A/C are together as are D/F.


----------



## No_More_Crescent (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks to both of you


----------

